# Is my math right ?



## Stranger (2/2/21)

I ordered a Bamango one shot from Blck

30 ml @ R120 = R4 per ml

10 ml = R40

pre mix 80/20@3 mg nic = R120 per litre = 0.12 per ml

10 ml one shot = 40 plus 0.12 x 90 ml = 10.80

so R50.80 for 100 ml

seems too good to be true, check my math please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/2/21)

Concurred!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (2/2/21)

Stranger said:


> I ordered a Bamango one shot from Blck
> 
> 30 ml @ R120 = R4 per ml
> 
> ...


Don’t forget the R8 bottle you mixed into but otherwise you right

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (2/2/21)

And diy gets even cheaper with some recipes that use barely any concentrates. It’s awesome.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/2/21)

Paul33 said:


> Don’t forget the R8 bottle you mixed into but otherwise you right



If he is cheapskate like you, he just used an old juice bottle that he already paid for...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (2/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Concurred!
> 
> View attachment 221145



Damn you youngsters, I had to do this in my head ....... this why you had to check it for me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Damn you youngsters, I had to do this in my head ....... this why you had to check it for me



I got an E for math on higher grade.... that is why i use excel now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (2/2/21)

I am not cheap just broke

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stranger (2/2/21)

You know sometimes when you look at something ... and you know it is right ... but it does not look right ...... 

www.isthisthestartofdementia.org

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/2/21)

Stranger said:


> You know sometimes when you look at something ... and you know it is right ... but it does not look right ......
> 
> www.isthisthestartofdementia.org



Nope ... it's jus' "_old-timers_"  ... I can't find my keys 10 nano seconds after putting them down, yet can regurgitate data going back to shortly after when Noah alighted from his ark

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (2/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Nope ... it's jus' "_old-timers_"  ... I can't find my keys 10 nano seconds after putting them down, yet can regurgitate data going back to shortly after when Noah alighted from his ark


Fun fact Noah's real name is Russell Crowe

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/2/21)

Munro31 said:


> Fun fact Noah's real name is Russell Crowe



So what was his wife's name? ... and don'cha go saying "Mrs. Crowe"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> So what was his wife's name? ... and don'cha go saying "Mrs. Crowe"



Jennifer Connelly... and his daughter was Emma Watson...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/2/21)

or was Emma his daughter... now i cant remember...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Jennifer Connelly... and his daughter was Emma Watson...



Sharp 'eh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> or was Emma his daughter... now i cant remember...



Bet ya can't find your car keys either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/2/21)

Stranger said:


> I ordered a Bamango one shot from Blck
> 
> 30 ml @ R120 = R4 per ml
> 
> ...




It looks like it is really cheap.

If they are using the following recipe it would cost R 37.37 to make up a 10ml one shot using their own concentrates at retail prices (subject to my maths being correct).

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/2/21)

W


Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Bet ya can't find your car keys either



 i was actually waiting for that.... but when it comes to Jennifer Connelly, I tend to forget a lot of things...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> W
> 
> 
> i was actually waiting for that.... but when it comes to Jennifer Connelly, I tend to forget a lot of things...



touche'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (2/2/21)

Hahaha!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (2/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If he is cheapskate like you, he just used an old juice bottle that he already paid for...


Those are the best bottles

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/2/21)

Paul33 said:


> Those are the best bottles



It seems I too fall into the cheapskate category albeit that I prefer to call it "environmentally conscious" by recycling my plastic unicorn bottles

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (2/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It seems I too fall into the cheapskate category albeit that I prefer to call it "environmentally conscious" by recycling my plastic unicorn bottles


To me the whole point of diy’ing is to save money (ja ja have fun etc etc blah blah as well) but I got into to save moola and a bottle is a bottle 

@DarthBranMuffin is just a snob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (2/2/21)

Paul33 said:


> To me the whole point of diy’ing is to save money (ja ja have fun etc etc blah blah as well) but I got into to save moola and a bottle is a bottle
> 
> @DarthBranMuffin is just a snob


Wait till they number crunch and see that in a year you can easily spend a grand on bloody bottles with bugger all in! Then they will scrub those gorillas boet!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (2/2/21)

Munro31 said:


> Wait till they number crunch and see that in a year you can easily spend a grand on bloody bottles with bugger all in! Then they will scrub those gorillas boet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (2/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I got an E for math on higher grade.... that is why i use excel now...



Irrespective of grades, I think Excel has made us lazy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If he is cheapskate like you, he just used an old juice bottle that he already paid for...


I recycle juice bottles more often than 18650's!!!! Cheapskate.com and proud!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (3/2/21)

Hey Tim, what are the Juice prices like in Blighty ?

Is it much less expensive to DIY there ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Hey Tim, what are the Juice prices like in Blighty ?
> 
> Is it much less expensive to DIY there ?


Juice prices are ok if you shop around but DIY is dirt cheap! It doesn't mean you save money as you end up just buying more mods and RTA's etc with the saved money!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (3/2/21)

Ya well no fine, by the way I noted your Mom is from Sunderland, did she know my Dad ?

Give us an example then, what will a typical DIY cost you in quids ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

Hooked said:


> Irrespective of grades, I think Excel has made us lazy!


The worlds gone mad, in UK exams when i went to school if i was caught in the math exam with a calculator i would get thrown out and failed now the kids are not allowed to take the exam unless they have a calculator! Exams these days have very little to do with intelligence and is more to do with how well you can use modern technologies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Ya well no fine, by the way I noted your Mom is from Sunderland, did she know my Dad ?
> 
> Give us an example then, what will a typical DIY cost you in quids ?


Lol, i doubt it! it's not a village lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Ya well no fine, by the way I noted your Mom is from Sunderland, did she know my Dad ?
> 
> Give us an example then, what will a typical DIY cost you in quids ?


I am a cheapskate so rather than shop for concentrates i snap them up when on sale so rarely spend more than £1 on a concentrate and that includes all the best known brands, at full price something like a FA or Inawera 10ml concentrate is about £2.40. VG and PG are both about £5 a litre and i can get a litre of 72mg nicotine (not supposed to be available because of TPD but where there is a will there is a way) i think last time was £30 (was much cheaper before TPD) i mix at 2mg so that nicotine lasts a very long time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Hey Tim, what are the Juice prices like in Blighty ?
> 
> Is it much less expensive to DIY there ?


One of my orders for concentrates!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (3/2/21)

That's very good, around 400 of our bucks and 20 bucks a bottle.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

Stranger said:


> That's very good, around 400 of our bucks and 20 bucks a bottle.


Would that be similar in South Africa?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (3/2/21)

You are a shade cheaper, our usual prices range from around R25 - much much more. Current exchange 20.35 to the quid.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

Stranger said:


> You are a shade cheaper, our usual prices range from around R25 - much much more. Current exchange 20.35 to the quid.


And VG/PG?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

Stranger said:


> You are a shade cheaper, our usual prices range from around R25 - much much more. Current exchange 20.35 to the quid.


It's like anything you have to shop around!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/2/21)

Timwis said:


> And VG/PG?




PG per litre : R 75

VG per litre : R 50

NIC (100ml of 36mg/ml in PG or VG ) : R80

These are probably the cheapest you can get in SA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> PG per litre : R 75
> 
> VG per litre : R 50
> 
> ...


So approx £3.25 per litre of PG
£2.50 for a litre of VG
And £4 for 100ml of Nic at 36mg so would be £40 for a litre 

So i can get nic a bit cheaper but it's twice the strength so much cheaper really but VG and PG is cheaper in SA! 

After saying that i have to keep my nicotine supply a secret else it would end being able to get it which means i would have to buy 10ml 18mg nic shots!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (3/2/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> PG per litre : R 75
> 
> VG per litre : R 50
> 
> ...


Nic for R85... Pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/2/21)

Resistance said:


> Nic for R85... Pics or it didn't happen!



Check out these guys ... https://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/clyronic-nicotine-36mg-ml/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/2/21)

Resistance said:


> Nic for R85... Pics or it didn't happen!



@Intuthu Kagesi got it right.

Clyrolinx has always had the best base liquid prices as far as I am aware. The only problem is that with postage you have to order a lot of it to come out on top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Check out these guys ... https://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/clyronic-nicotine-36mg-ml/





Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi got it right.
> 
> Clyrolinx has always had the best base liquid prices as far as I am aware. The only problem is that with postage you have to order a lot of it to come out on top.


True, one bottle will end up costing the same with shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/2/21)

@Intuthu Kagesi I guess that you do the free pick up option as you are in JHB. If so, then it's a great price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/2/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi I guess that you do the free pick up option as you are in JHB. If so, then it's a great price.



Indeed Puff ... According to Google Maps, they're some 11 minutes / 7Km from my home  ... and I have no complaints about their product(s) either, (_including their flavours_)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/21)

Timwis said:


> One of my orders for concentrates!
> 
> View attachment 221247


If you buy more than £10, you get free UPS delivery - just had mine delivered a day after I ordered and paid online. The lot only costed me £51 - 5L Vg, 500ml pg, two x 10 ml drip hacks concentrates and two other 10 ml concentrates plus 20 x 10ml nic shots. Nic shots cost more than the rest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> If you buy more than £10, you get free UPS delivery - just had mine delivered a day after I ordered and paid online. The lot only costed me £51 - 5L Vg, 500ml pg, two x 10 ml drip hacks concentrates and two other 10 ml concentrates plus 20 x 10ml nic shots. Nic shots cost more than the rest


What ESAUCE? Must be new last i ordered from them they only offered free Royal Mail shipping on orders over £30!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/21)

W


Timwis said:


> What ESAUCE? Must be new last i ordered from them they only offered free Royal Mail shipping on orders over £30!


Who do you buy from? 

I buy from Vapable - they even got a group on FB and I’m in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> W
> 
> Who do you buy from?
> 
> I buy from Vapable - they even got a group on FB and I’m in it


Whoever are selling cheap so that order was ESAUCE but i have a basket full on Vapable but not pulling the trigger until i find out what duty and fees i have to pay on a couple of review products that have been sent by the dreaded UPS, sometimes it costs more than what the product is actually worth yet most people think i just get free stuff, reviewing costs me a fortune!

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Whoever are selling cheap so that order was ESAUCE but i have a basket full on Vapable but not pulling the trigger until i find out what duty and fees i have to pay on a couple of review products that have been sent by the dreaded UPS, sometimes it costs more than what the product is actually worth yet most people think i just get free stuff, reviewing costs me a fortune!


Yeah and the group put me into the right direction on the Drip Hacks fruit juice concentrates - they both were what I was after. I’ll be ordering a lot more next time I need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (6/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah and the group put me into the right direction on the Drip Hacks fruit juice concentrates - they both were what I was after. I’ll be ordering a lot more next time I need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 221564
> View attachment 221565
> View attachment 221566


Btw I got a email from Vapable - you get a free shortfill and the Vapable concentrates range is 30% off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Whoever are selling cheap so that order was ESAUCE but i have a basket full on Vapable but not pulling the trigger until i find out what duty and fees i have to pay on a couple of review products that have been sent by the dreaded UPS, sometimes it costs more than what the product is actually worth yet most people think i just get free stuff, reviewing costs me a fortune!


Yeah you usually have to pay customs fees - I had to pay some of mine in South Africa which was ridiculous to be honest and that was DHL back then. Also I don't keep half of the stuff I was given - I usually give it away if it doesn't work out for me.


----------



## Timwis (6/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah you usually have to pay customs fees - I had to pay some of mine in South Africa which was ridiculous to be honest and that was DHL back then. Also I don't keep half of the stuff I was given - I usually give it away if it doesn't work out for me.


I don't mind the duty but UPS charge £35 brokerage fee so say if just £5 duty is raised it ends up costing £40, i don't mind when it's something like a DNA mod but it can be for a pod device i could buy in the UK for less than that and not have to spend hours doing a review!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/21)

Timwis said:


> I don't mind the duty but UPS charge £35 brokerage fee so say if just £5 duty is raised it ends up costing £40, i don't mind when it's something like a DNA mod but it can be for a pod device i could buy in the UK for less than that and not have to spend hours doing a review!


Is that even legal?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (6/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Is that even legal?


I imagine it clearly states what there brokerage fees are in the small print, TNT's are £20+ 20% so £24, DHL £13 etc they are all different depending on courier but UPS take the piss. In theory when you know the different brokerage fees you can make an informed decision who to use but as a reviewer i don't choose the courier service but just continually ask manufacturers not to send via UPS, sadly it quite often falls on deaf ears!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (10/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah and the group put me into the right direction on the Drip Hacks fruit juice concentrates - they both were what I was after. I’ll be ordering a lot more next time I need.


Pulled the trigger so a load more concentrates to add to my stash!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (10/2/21)

There are some real good value for money items there. R50 of our bucks for 100ml concentrate is a bargain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (10/2/21)

Stranger said:


> There are some real good value for money items there. R50 of our bucks for 100ml concentrate is a bargain.


Yeah the 99p ones are for 3 X 10ml so 30ml which is also very good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

